# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  advice please!!

## Atravel

Hey there.  Dont know too much about the NZ side, but definitely on Sydney. Hostels do fill up quick over the xmas and nye period and ofter they will only offer a 3 night minimum stay. It would probably be best to book at the latest in August. Sydney accommodation is a little more expensive than anywhere else in Aus but you can eat and drink very cheap. Keep in mind that there are thousands of hostels between the city.

----------

